

Paul Buchheit: The future of venture capital and high-tech entrepreneurship - juiceandjuice
http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/120523.html

======
sdpurtill
Great talk. Favorite quote so far: "The thing that we've noticed is that the
longer you spend at a big company, the worse of an entrepreneur you are."

~~~
rmATinnovafy
Quite profound. Companies seem to thrive on sould crunching. My own experience
leads me to believe so.

But would the inverse also hold true? Is unemployment a fuel to
entrepreneurship? The longer you are unemployed or under employed leads to one
just going for it?

~~~
SkyMarshal
Opposite of big company != unemployed||underemployed.

Could be working for startups, starting a startup, grad/school, independent
contracting/freelancing, etc.

------
juiceandjuice
For those who missed the webcast:

[http://ee380.stanford.edu/cgi-
bin/videologger.php?target=120...](http://ee380.stanford.edu/cgi-
bin/videologger.php?target=120523-ee380-300.asx)

~~~
Nrndr
This link doesn't seem to load any video. :/

------
zxcvvcxz
Sorry for the stupid question - how can I watch the talk right now? The "CLICK
HERE" didn't bring me anywhere.

~~~
juiceandjuice
Here you go:

[http://ee380.stanford.edu/cgi-
bin/videologger.php?target=120...](http://ee380.stanford.edu/cgi-
bin/videologger.php?target=120523-ee380-300.asx)

------
architgupta
The part about being holed up in an apartment resonated with me. I worked for
a startup in the valley and then moved to India to start a new company. So
being in a place where running a tech company is not the default is a lot of
friction!

Its talks and videos which help I think.

------
hongquan
This was such a great talk. The best comment was from the Professor when
someone in the audience asked about being a single founder.

~~~
anamax
Thanks but I wish that I had come up with a nicer way to say it. (And, I'm not
a professor - I'm officially a part-time lecturer but I really just introduce
speakers.)

Perhaps "There's nothing wrong with working on something for a long time but
real founders ship".

